# Hypothetical Situation



## CuongNhuka (May 26, 2009)

I give you 5 million dollars, and tell you can do any 5 things you want with it. When you're done, I want the left-over cash back.

What 5 things are you going to do?


----------



## Big Don (May 26, 2009)

First, buy twenty houses. Pay cash. That's 4 Million down at $200K per house
buy a new Mercury Grand Marquis (don't judge me! They're comfortable)
Sky diving!
Ride every roller coaster in the US
Spend two weeks sightseeing in D.C.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 26, 2009)

Haven't you got any more? :lol:.

More seriously, the things that I would like to 'make happen' would cost vast sums of cash so, for the purposes of this 'thought experiment' I shall limit myself to purely selfish goals.

1)  Put aside enough to pay for a full time carer for my mum and dad in their last years.
2)  Pay for my dad to have a 'proper' prosthetic leg to give him his mobility back
3)  Pay off my mortgage and those of my sisters
4)  Buy my missus a Mustang GT500 and me an Aston Martin DB9
5)  This might break the budget but get a bypass constructed around our town so the A34 no longer cuts it in two.


----------



## elder999 (May 26, 2009)

CuongNhuka said:


> I give you 5 million dollars, and tell you can do any 5 things you want with it. When you're done, I want the left-over cash back.
> 
> What 5 things are you going to do?


 

Give $4,999,998 to four charities, buy a Snickers bar, and give you back a buck. :lol:

(Don't really need $5 million. Make it $25 million, though, and I'd build my submarine...:lol: )


----------



## Thesemindz (May 26, 2009)

CuongNhuka said:


> I give you 5 million dollars, and tell you can do any 5 things you want with it. When you're done, I want the left-over cash back.
> 
> What 5 things are you going to do?


 
I'm investing the money wisely.

In five million lottery tickets.

Sucker.


-Rob


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 26, 2009)

Hire Van Halen to play my birthday party.  On the moon.


----------



## Big Don (May 26, 2009)

elder999 said:


> Give $4,999,998 to four charities, buy a Snickers bar, and give you back a buck. :lol:
> 
> (Don't really need $5 million. Make it $25 million, though, and I'd build my submarine...:lol: )


Couldn't you just buy one from Russia?


----------



## elder999 (May 26, 2009)

Big Don said:


> Couldn't you just buy one from Russia?


 

Don't want a pig-boat (diesel), and no one has ever _built_ one like the one I've designed.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 26, 2009)

Buy house in TX outright

Bang out debt

Invest 1/2 of total in retirement account

Pay for move

Donate remainder to NRA


----------



## Empty Hands (May 26, 2009)

1) Invest the money and live off the interest.
2) Invest the money and live off the interest.
3) Invest the money and live off the interest.
4) Invest the money and live off the interest.
5) Invest the money and live off the interest.

Sorry, I guess I'm boring.  But then I would have the money to do all those things I want long term!


----------



## Sukerkin (May 26, 2009)

:lol:  That might be the sensible thing to do, *EH* and. as I have some skill in that area, is probably what I would do if the situation were real {be scary to do it wih my own money tho' }.

However, I read this as a 'one shot' deal (Brewsters Millions style), hence, what I chose to do.


----------



## Deaf Smith (May 26, 2009)

Since you gave no time limit, then I want to do just one thing.

Live well. And that will take all 5 million!

Sorry.

Deaf


----------



## Carol (May 26, 2009)

Empty Hands said:


> 1) Invest the money and live off the interest.
> 2) Invest the money and live off the interest.
> 3) Invest the money and live off the interest.
> 4) Invest the money and live off the interest.
> ...



Yah, that's about what I would do too. 

But I'm a fair person.  I'd share the interest with the person that gave me the money.


----------



## CuongNhuka (May 26, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> for the purposes of this 'thought experiment' I shall limit myself to purely selfish goals.


 
That was what I was going for. Maybe my next Thought Experiment will be 'I give you a blank check and tell you to do anything you want, so long as it improves the world'.

Hey Bob, we should have a Thought Experiment Section!



elder999 said:


> Give $4,999,998 to four charities, buy a Snickers bar, and give you back a buck. :lol:


 
Somehow, I'm not surprised it was Elder.



Bill Mattocks said:


> Hire Van Halen to play my birthday party. On the moon.


 






 :rofl: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :rofl: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Empty Hands said:


> 1) Invest the money and live off the interest.
> 2) Invest the money and live off the interest.
> 3) Invest the money and live off the interest.
> 4) Invest the money and live off the interest.
> 5) Invest the money and live off the interest.


 
I thought about saying 'no buying stock' because I thought that would kinda be cheating (like asking a genne for more wishes)

EDIT: I was kind of hopping someone would say something like: Go to Europe (country X, Y, and Z), go see my fav football team live, get a hooker, you know, things you don't actually care about, but jst to be able to say 'yah, I've done that'

EDIT EDIT: I apologise if you are offended by me saying hooker


----------



## Big Don (May 26, 2009)

CuongNhuka said:


> EDIT: I was kind of hopping someone would say something like: Go to Europe (country X, Y, and Z), go see my fav football team live, get a hooker, you know, things you don't actually care about, but jst to be able to say 'yah, I've done that'
> 
> EDIT EDIT: I apologise if you are offended by me saying hooker


I had skydiving and sightseeing...


----------



## CuongNhuka (May 26, 2009)

Big Don said:


> I had skydiving and sightseeing...


 
A decent start. Care to go on?


----------



## elder999 (May 26, 2009)

CuongNhuka said:


> Somehow, I'm not surprised it was Elder.


 

Hey, I've got every _material_ thing I ever could want or buy, and the means to buy quite a few more..........*except* _my submarine..._:lol:


----------



## Empty Hands (May 26, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> But I'm a fair person.  I'd share the interest with the person that gave me the money.



Not me.


----------



## Empty Hands (May 26, 2009)

CuongNhuka said:


> I was kind of hopping someone would say something like: Go to Europe (country X, Y, and Z), go see my fav football team live, get a hooker, you know, things you don't actually care about, but jst to be able to say 'yah, I've done that'



Getting it for free is more fun. 

OK, OK....1) Buy my own observatory.
2) Fund a research lab with the stipulation they name it after me.
3) Go on an Antarctic expedition.
4) Become a marine biologist (Hey, you almost do have to be already wealthy to be one!  At least if you like eating.).
5) Pet shark.  Frickin' laser beams.


----------



## teekin (May 26, 2009)

1. Build _Myself_ a new house and barn.
2. Take care of a few friends, pay off their houses, cars, send them to Fiji for a month, pay for a few years of college. 
3. Set up trust funds for several charities so there is a steady source of income to pay for food and vet bills.
4. Walk through Europe and England to view as many pre-1900 churches still standing.
5. Go back to University and take every course offered. Just be a student forever.

OK Now I need more money.
lori


----------



## Jenna (May 27, 2009)

I would not separate it into five things.  I plan to travel to 47 cities around the world, sprinkling the cash in $100K bundles off the top of city centre buildings.  I would like to spread some happiness.  I also like a little chaos   There would be no change, I would use the other $300K to fund the trip 
Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## K-man (May 27, 2009)

Jenna said:


> I would not separate it into five things. I plan to travel to 47 cities around the world, sprinkling the cash in $100K bundles off the top of city centre buildings. I would like to spread some happiness. I also like a little chaos  There would be no change, I would use the other $300K to fund the trip


I hope Melbourne is on the list. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 After I catch a few of your $s I'll buy you a cup of coffee. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (In fact come to Melbourne and I'll buy you a cup of coffee anyway!)


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (May 27, 2009)

1.Create my organic/natural food fast food chain.

2. Finish school

3. Create The Unity program that teaches people(including children or anyone in need) on the street work living skills and helps them through life.

4. Donate money for Stem cell research

5. Create the U.N. Ambassador counseling centers. Where Ambassadors meet with a trained marriage PHD counselor in negotiations.


----------



## CoryKS (May 27, 2009)

Empty Hands said:


> 1) Invest the money and live off the interest.
> 2) Invest the money and live off the interest.
> 3) Invest the money and live off the interest.
> 4) Invest the money and live off the interest.
> ...


 
I came in here to say this.


----------



## CuongNhuka (May 27, 2009)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> 5. Create the U.N. Ambassador counseling centers. Where Ambassadors meet with a trained marriage PHD counselor in negotiations.


 
I cann't tell if you're serious or joking.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (May 27, 2009)

> I cann't tell if you're serious or joking.


 
Little of both really. I think a trained marriage counselor could help in disputes and compromising thats pretty much what marriage counselors do. It is most likely unrealistic to put into practice.


----------



## CuongNhuka (May 27, 2009)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> Little of both really. I think a trained marriage counselor could help in disputes and compromising thats pretty much what marriage counselors do. It is most likely unrealistic to put into practice.


 
I think the marriage counselor part is not-so-good, but the idea of an unbiased party present who is trained to settle disputes is brilliant!!!!! 
Rep from me.


----------



## Marginal (May 28, 2009)

1) Start a library dedicated to preserving all the documents I've generated. 
2) Get the sultan of Brunei to sit in the library to give talks to school children. (Assuming such a position exists.) 
3) Hire Billy Mays to promote the library
4) ???
5) Profit.


----------



## Chris Parker (May 28, 2009)

Ooh, now this could be fun...

1) Well, let's see, there's a huge list of people I want to learn various things from, so let's just call that "seeking the next level of being" and leave it at that, for now... seek out teachers and learn.

2) You know, I have designs around here somewhere for my perfect house/garage/training hall, probably buy some land and get that built.

3) Now that I have the garage, it'd be nice to have a different car for each of the days of the week... I'm a pragmatist, so I'll narrow it down to a Mercedes SL600, Aston Martin DB9 Volante, Audi R8, BMW Z4 (Hardtop Convertible version), Alpha Romero Spider, Maserati Spider, and, for practicality, a Lotus Elise Convertible.

4) Sets of Yoroi and weaponry from every age and martial tradition I can find (I love my toys!).

5) Finally, let's write, direct, and star in a film about 1 man and the way all the women around him love him in every way possible with complete joy and lack of jealousy. Oh, and it would co-star Jessica Alba, Megan Fox, Scarlett Johannsen, Tiffany Amber Thiesen, Alyssa Milano, and anyone else I fall for at the time.

How much do you think that'll cost?

PS Jenna, seriously, come to Melbourne. I'll let you buy me a coffee.


----------



## CoryKS (May 28, 2009)

Peter:  What would you do if you had a million dollars? 

Lawrence: I'll tell you what I'd do, man: two chicks at the same time, man. 

Peter: That's it? If you had a million dollars, you'd do two chicks at the same time? 

Lawrence: Damn straight. I always wanted to do that, man. And I think if I were a millionaire I could hook that up, too; 'cause chicks dig dudes with money. 

Peter: Well, not all chicks. 

Lawrence: Well, the type of chicks that'd double up on a dude like me do. 

Peter: Good point. 

Lawrence: Well, what about you now? what would you do? 

Peter: Besides two chicks at the same time? 

Lawrence: Well, yeah. 

Peter: Nothing. 

Lawrence:Nothing, huh? 

Peter: I would relax... I would sit on my *** all day... I would do nothing. 

Lawrence: Well, you don't need a million dollars to do nothing, man. Take a look at my cousin: he's broke, don't do ****.


----------



## Nomad (May 28, 2009)

1) Buy nice house on a lake somewhere I really want to live.  Pay cash.
2) Build my dream dojo
3) World Tour... in style (not massively extravagant, but lots of fun along the way)
4) Invest the rest (can probably do the first 3 for under 2 million)
5) Get out of the rat race and do what I want and enjoy to earn future $$ (see #2)


----------



## Live True (May 28, 2009)

Hmmm...I would probably use the money to accomplish three dreams:
1)do a leisurely road trip across the United States
2)do a walking tour through Great Britain and Europe
3)create my own personal dream community:

On this last, some friends and I had discussed buying 1,000 acres or so and creating a sustainable and self-efficient community, where we each had our own private acreage, and common area with things like a barn, tractor (and all fun related toys), kitchen for canning/etc., and general use meeting hall.  It would have a large house on the main road, where we could rent space to artist and related business folks,as well as sell any produce, products, services that the owners would create. At the time of the original discussion we had a blacksmith, an shaman (who is also a black belt in Uechi Ryu), a weaver, and a few folks that wanted to start businesses such as organic fruit/herb business, a textile business (with alpacas and goats), and a skin care business.

So, I'd pretty much use the whole funds to do those two travels and set up the community, building houses, setting up the forge, setting up a small training dojo/gym....funding the first 2 years of the businesses.....

tis good to have dreams!  This may sound goofy to some, but I plan to keep trying to make at least some of this a reality!


----------



## jetboatdeath (May 29, 2009)

> EDIT EDIT: I apologise if you are offended by me saying hooker


 
Thank you I prefer Whore...


----------



## Nolerama (Jun 1, 2009)

1. Invest $1 million, use interest to pay for continuous school.
2. Divvy up $1 million in a some nice rental properties and split the profits with my siblings... use some of that to invest in St. Louis Training Circle.
3.Open up a nice little bar whose profits will pay for me to travel abroad to:
surf, kite surf, snow board, skydive, rock climb, kayak... and learn from awesome MA instructors and travel to war zones to take pictures.
4. Buy a 1964 Lincoln Continental, hard top convertible, suicide doors, jet black w/ chrome and white wall tires... and a Ducati Streetfighter S motorcycle, and a fuel cell BMW.
5. Build a very eco-friendly home in St. Louis by retrofitting one of the historic homes here and create a sustainable garden on the rooftop.

6. Call up my ex, ask her out to a nice dinner, tell her about my sudden fortune, then excuse myself to the restroom... and leave her with the bill.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 1, 2009)

I'd shoot my movie.

Or Id buy a lot of hookers.

It would depend on my mood.


----------



## Uchinanchu (Jun 2, 2009)

1.  Buy/build my dream home with dojo (in Japan).
2.  Build/buy my wife's dream home (in the states).
3.  Set up college funds and nest eggs for our kids (and any future grandkids...and   their kids kids etc...)
4. Pay off ours and our families debts/loans (Japanese loan system is NUTS).
5.  For once in our lives, do something just for ourselves andtake a long overdue vacation (around the world) and spend!spend!spend, baby!


----------

